# Sweat bees



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I spray with Off! for the chiggers and ticks, and it sort of works. But, the sweat bees just don't care.

Help. What do you use?


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Can you put out shallow pans of salt water? Bees seem to like salt in the summer time. Not sure if this would work for those sucking the moisture off you, but if they have another place to go, there may be less around you!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm surprised that you would actually spray deet on yourself given your opposition to deadly chemicals.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just smash the ones that bother me in between tender places on my body. Yes I get stung for my actions. If those bees wouldn't swarm me they wouldn't get smashed. At least I come out of it better than the bee.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Does SKin So Soft work for those, too?


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know what works for those things. I just suffer through the stings all summer long. Its better than the durned blackflies that are biting me now. The no seeums are horrible too. Those are my three hated bugs of summer.

What I try to do is when they are really bad, I make sure I wear at least capri type pants to cover the back of my knees and a shirt that covers over my elbows because those are the places they sting me the most. Its hard to wear all that when its hot but it sure beats getting stung so much. They tend not to land on me when they cant get to those sweatier areas.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't spray DEET on myself. I spray it on my clothes. DEET makes me ill if I put it on my skin.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't spray DEET on myself. I spray it on my clothes. DEET makes me ill if I put it on my skin.


And I don't spray roundup on my food plants. I spray it on weeds.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not rising to the bait, Sir.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Personally, can't see much difference in killing a sweat bee or a honeybee. In many places, sweat bees and their family are the only pollinators. Just mention use of Sevin and many are up in arms since it may kill a honeybee which isn't even native to this hemisphere and can kill people. But nobody cares about something as harmless hard-working as a little sweat bee. They can enjoy my sweat any day!

Martin


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not rising to the bait, Sir.


No need, I'm done. Point made.

(free speech and all)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't seen a sweat bee since I was a kid. I used to play with them, and don't remember them ever stinging. Nothing useful to add to this thread, but the mention of sweat bees brought back a lot of good childhood memories.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't kill them on purpose. They just land on places where I can't feel them and then get squished because I was working and didn't realize they were there. One got me good yesterday when I was hanging out the laundry.


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

I always have to rescue them out of the water trough.


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I don't spray DEET on myself. I spray it on my clothes. DEET makes me ill if I put it on my skin.


Uhh Ooooooo. I got it back wards, I've been spraying the Deet on the weeks and spraying my clothes with Roundup.
No wonder my hair fell out:hysterical:

My wifes Grandparents swore by rubbing a new dryer sheet on your skin. They probably kept is on board as a sweat cloth. They lived in Ga. about 15mi north of the FL boarder on I-75.. right on the marsh. They have green/yellow jet flys they call them. These dive bomb you and bite you without landing on you,, just straight in with the Harpoon.
jim


----------

